# Computer to TV



## awsmms (Dec 20, 2007)

I have a Dell computer. I also am not using my Sharp TV. I am trying to make the Sharp TV a monitor for my Dell Computer. The 15 pin plug comes out of the computer, and it is supposed to connect to a TV or other monitor. My Sharp TV only has these plugs: L Audio, R Audio, VIdeo, S-Video, ANT., Y, Pb, Pr, L & R audio, and Power Input DC12V. I need some way, that doesn't cost a ton of money, to be able to connect the computer to the TV. I have done it before with a different computer and TV. HELP ME PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi awsmms , and welcome to TSG.



awsmms said:


> The 15 pin plug comes out of the computer, and it is supposed to connect to a TV or other monitor.


Does the documentation for your particular Dell computer specifically state that it can feed TV video out of the 15 pin VGA connector? It may support computer video only.

Your description of the TV's inputs does not make it sound like it can support typical analog red, green and blue video outputs from a computer.


----------



## awsmms (Dec 20, 2007)

I don't think so, No, I have no earthy idea where the thing is. I have connected this Computer up to a TV before though, but this TV does not have the right plugs. So can you help me?


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Do you have one of these on the back of your Dell?


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

awsmms said:


> So can you help me?


Not without knowing the full specifications of the computer and TV. Last I heard, Dell has made more than one model of computer and Sharp has made more than one model of TV. Give me some on-line links to product specifications and I may be able to figure out if and how to get a working connection.


----------



## awsmms (Dec 20, 2007)

No, ferrija1, I only have those for the Keyboard and Mouse.


----------



## awsmms (Dec 20, 2007)

cwwozniak-This is the back of my computer....


----------



## awsmms (Dec 20, 2007)

would this cord work?...








this is my Sharp TV...


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

awsmms said:


> cwwozniak-This is the back of my computer....




Don't see anything that looks like a video connector. Where is the 15 pin connector you mentioned in your first post?

Can't you find the specifications and other documentation for your specific model computer on Dell's web site? They should have a tech support page where you can enter the model number and service tag number and get a list of all kinds of documentation.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

It's not clear exactly what you need. You might get away with this cable: http://www.bluejeanscable.com/store/component/vgatocomponent.htm

You might need a converter like this: http://www.ramelectronics.net/audio...-rgb-hv-to-component-video/9a60/prod9A60.html


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

cwwozniak said:


> Don't see anything that looks like a video connector. Where is the 15 pin connector you mentioned in your first post?
> 
> Can't you find the specifications and other documentation for your specific model computer on Dell's web site? They should have a tech support page where you can enter the model number and service tag number and get a list of all kinds of documentation.


On the lower left there are two DE-9 VGA connectors.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

ferrija1 said:


> On the lower left there are two DE-9 VGA connectors.


Yes, there is a 9 pin VGA connector configuration standard. However, I would be very surprised to find a computer with dual VGA controllers built into the motherboard. If the computer is following any type of industry standard connector color codes, those 9 pin sockets might be serial ports.

I am not going to to waste my time making guesses as to what any of the connectors are until *awsmms* can provide any type of user documentation that actually identifies the connectors by function and capabilities. At this point, they have not even bothered to give us the model numbers of the computer or TV.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Yes, it would be very helpful to know the model of the computer.


----------



## awsmms (Dec 20, 2007)

OK....The model of the computer is--Dell Precision Workstation 340

Here is the manual and other junk about the computer--http://support.dell.com/support/topics/global.aspx/support/product_support/product_support_central?~ck=ln&c=us&l=en&lnki=0&s=gen&ServiceTag=4JHSG21

Here is the manual page--http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/ws340/en/index.htm

How's that?


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

awsmms said:


> How's that?


Much better :up:

Just one little bit of confusion left. The product information page says that the data is for a computer with a Service tag number of 4JHSG21. The technical information page list it as coming with a video controller card with a 3X906 part number and described as "CARD (CIRCUIT)..., GRAPHICS..., ATI TECHNOLOGIES INC..., RADEON..., LOW PROFILE..., 3" I could not find specifications for that card on the Dell site but I did find someone selling it. It is described as having a DVI output (which I believe uses a minimum of 18 contacts). In your first post you mention, "The 15 pin plug comes out of the computer". I am ready to give up trying to figure out exactly what kind of video controller card you have in your computer.


----------



## awsmms (Dec 20, 2007)

Here are some pictures of the back of my computer...I TOOK THEM​

















































































































These pictures cover all of the back of my computer...
The last four pictures are the fifteen pin plugs(one, I am holding up and the other is plugged in to the monitor)

Is this good enough?


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

You're probably going to need a $100 VGA to Component box.
http://www.google.com/products?q=vga+to+component&um=1&ie=UTF-8


----------



## balu7287 (Jul 24, 2008)

Hey man....
All u need is a graphics card......it has a serial port as input taken from the monitor output u have at the back of your system..... n the output is the S-Video port whose picture is already shown above......now u will need a cord which connects this s-video out from the graphics card to the s-video input of your TV ...as for sound u jus connect your audio out of the system to the audio on of ur TV...
All the best...have fun..
Cheers,
balu


----------

